#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  [ASK] How to download paper SPE on onepetro.org?

## Scooterholic

Hey guys,,

does anybody knows how to download SPE paper on onepetro.org?
i already became member but cant download it FREE!!!



thanks guys..See More: [ASK] How to download paper SPE on onepetro.org?

----------


## maxjuli

sci hub

----------

